# Those who love Petfinder, don't forget about HRI



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

HRI has so many lovely dogs waiting for homes...many have been rehabilitated by their wonderful foster moms. And right now HRI has over 30 in foster care, many of whom are not on the website yet.

Please go to HRI as often as you go to Petfinder! Please! So many sweet and lovely dogs are coming in due to home loss, death of family member, house-training issues, or just the dear ones from mills...

Please, please keep www.havaneserescue.com in mind when you look for puppies for adoption!

These are some of the ones ready for adoption right now.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*take a look at these precious ones...please take me home...*

Just a few more adorable ones who need a home...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*And there are so many more*

You might know some of the stories, many of the foster moms are also forum members...and we love and thank each and every one of you angels.

If you think you want to adopt a dog in the future, please go to HRI and fill out an online application, you will be ready when that perfect pup comes along and pulls at your heart! We always need more fosters or anyone who wants to volunteer in a variety of ways.

I cannot foster, so I am co-coordinator of the quilt project and I do the advertising for the quilts. If you are an HRI member, you get to learn about all the dogs that come in, their triumphs and challenges, and the wonderful furever homes they get. It is rewarding, inspiring, educational, sad, exciting, and so much more. Join HRI today...

Please keep us in mind for friends who are looking for an older dog...they are housetrained, crate-trained and ready for a furever home by the time they are ready for adoption. Who else but a havanese lover can truly adopt one that has been through some tough times, lost their families, or just need another havanese to play with?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> HRI has so many lovely dogs waiting for homes...many have been rehabilitated by their wonderful foster moms. And right now HRI has over 30 in foster care, many of whom are not on the website yet.
> 
> Please go to HRI as often as you go to Petfinder! Please! So many sweet and lovely dogs are coming in due to home loss, death of family member, house-training issues, or just the dear ones from mills...
> 
> ...


I think this is the link you meant???

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index...nt&view=category&layout=blog&id=36&Itemid=159


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh goodness...Bear is tooooo cute!!
http://www.havaneserescue.com/index...&view=article&id=348:bear&catid=70&Itemid=164


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Yes, Havaneserescue it is!*

We are on the forum, it is HRI, www.havaneserescue.com where we want to go! Thank you for catching my error.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Linda, thank you so much for your constant reminders about these beautiful babies that need furever homes! Your dedication is awesome!
Carole


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

They are all so adorable. I've got hubby chatting up HRI every chance he gets. I do too.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ok, HRI, I will remember.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> HRI has so many lovely dogs waiting for homes...many have been rehabilitated by their wonderful foster moms. And right now HRI has over 30 in foster care, many of whom are not on the website yet.
> 
> Please go to HRI as often as you go to Petfinder! Please! So many sweet and lovely dogs are coming in due to home loss, death of family member, house-training issues, or just the dear ones from mills...
> 
> ...


Linda, On the left bottom side, the one who has the sweetest face and big brown eyes saying "come get me" . They are laying on a pinkish blanket ..... Is he/she still available for adoption? I looked on the web site but couldn't find him/her. OMG that face melts me!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Many wonderful adoptions lately*

We've placed quite a few in the last few weeks...but don't worry there are about 28 in foster care...and more coming in who will need you and love you just as much.

Put in an application now so when the right one comes along...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Reading their stories brings tears to my eyes! I want them all!!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Their stories do bring tears to your eyes. And tugs at your heart. And the fun part is watching them go from being a scared-timid dog into the funloving-happy Havanese we all know. They come into HRI so scared and with all the TLC they get from their foster family they go to their furever home a totally different dog.

Please remember HRI when looking for a fur kid to add to your family.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman (former HRI kid)
Ms Frannie (former HRI kid)


----------

